# Webhoster mit Struts



## RoNa (3. Dez 2007)

Hallo Experten,

Kann jemand vielleicht einen Webhoster mit Struts-Unterstützung empfehlen?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## ms (3. Dez 2007)

Ob die Applikation Struts-basierend ist hängt doch von dir ab und nicht vom Hoster!?

ms


----------



## RoNa (3. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort.

Der technische Aufbau der Seite ist mir schon klar. 

Die Frage ist mehr: Kann jemand einen Java-Hoster empfehlen, wo man Struts einsetzen kann.

Bei VC Server kann man z.B. Stuts nicht einsetzen

http://www.vc-server.de/index.php

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## maki (3. Dez 2007)

robertnac,

kannst du in die Seite verlinken, in de steht, dass struts nicht unterstützt wird?

Hab versucht mich umzusehen, konnte aber nicht mal die Servlet Unterstützung finden.

Generell ist struts nichts weiter als ein paar jars, es "läuft" überall dort wo ein Standardconformer Servletcontainer läuft.
Genausogut könnte man fragen, ob ein Webhoster Taglibs unterstützt.


----------



## ARadauer (3. Dez 2007)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du auf einem "Virtuelle Linux Root-Server" keinen Tomcat installieren kannst?

Is doch deine Kiste, kannst doch alles damit machen oder?


----------



## ms (3. Dez 2007)

robertnac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei VC Server kann man z.B. Stuts nicht einsetzen


Wenn du die Webspace-Angebote meinst, dann kann dass schon sein.
Ich vermute mal dass hierbei (so wie bei den meisten Billiganbietern) wahrscheinlich nur ein Context des Tomcat verkauft wird. Da du dir hierbei eine Instanz mit anderen Usern teilst wird das tatsächlich nicht gehen.

ms


----------



## maki (3. Dez 2007)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> robertnac hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi ms,

ich steh da etwas auf dem Schlauch.

Mir ist zwar klar das Tomcat die struts.jar unter TOMCAT_HOME/server/webapps/admin/WEB-INF/lib/  auch enthällt, aber wenn meine Webanwedung die notwendigen jars in ihrem WEB-INF/lib Ordner hat, wollte es doch keine Probleme geben, oder übersehe ich da etwas?


----------



## AlArenal (3. Dez 2007)

webhostlist.de


----------



## RoNa (3. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

danke für die zahlreichen Antworten! Ich wollte keinen Root-Server. 

Bei VC-Server wollte ich nur ein Webspace-Angebot. Ich habe mit den Jungs telefoniert. Mir ist gesagt worden, dass ich bei den Webhosting Angeboten kein Struts benutzen dürfte.

Mit der Frage wollte ich nur bewirken, dass jemand vielleicht eine Empfehlung sagen kann.

Macht jemand Stuts als eine Webanwendung in einem Webhostangebot?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## bronks (3. Dez 2007)

robertnac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Macht jemand Stuts als eine Webanwendung in einem Webhostangebot? ...


Es ist schon problematisch genug ein Webhosting zu finden, bei dem das Javazeug so einiger Maßen läuft ... Viele Leute aus meiner Bekanntschaft haben es probiert. Diese sind entweder auf einen eigenen Server umgestiegen oder haben ihr Webzeug mit PHP gemacht, was dafür m.E. besser geeignet ist als Java.

Dir wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als ein paar Hoster abzuklappern und zu testen.


----------



## RoNa (3. Dez 2007)

Fürchte ich auch. Mein Kollege ist allerdings mit VC-Server zufrieden. 

Wenn da nicht der kleine Nachteil wäre. :-(

PHP kenn' ich auch bisschen. Aber java ist besser für mich, weil ich das schon kenne.

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Joker (3. Dez 2007)

wie sieht es eigentlich mit den ganzen Virtual Root Servern aus? Wieviel RAM sollten da für eine ordentliche Leistung bei geringen Anforderungen (habe unter 5GB an Traffic) mindestens garantiert sein (die meisten Angebote fangen bei 128MB garantiertem RAM an, das ist schon etwas knapp für BS und JVM)?

z.B. http://www.webhostlist.de/funktione...5869&siteurl=http://webplus24.de/vserver2.php


----------



## maki (3. Dez 2007)

Joker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie sieht es eigentlich mit den ganzen Virtual Root Servern aus? Wieviel RAM sollten da für eine ordentliche Leistung bei geringen Anforderungen (habe unter 5GB an Traffic) mindestens garantiert sein (die meisten Angebote fangen bei 128MB garantiertem RAM an, das ist schon etwas knapp für BS und JVM)?
> 
> z.B. http://www.webhostlist.de/funktione...5869&siteurl=http://webplus24.de/vserver2.php


Es empfiehlt sich, dass du den Speicherbedarf deiner Webanwednung schon vorher kennst.
Als Tool dafür eignet sich jconsole, oder gleich Lambda Probe, läuft als Webanwednung und ist endlich mal eine Vernünftige TOmcat Management Anwendung.

http://www.lambdaprobe.org/d/index.htm

Übrigens hat Debian einen Fehler in der Tomcat Standard Installation, da kann die Admin Anwendung nicht ausgeführt werden, da die Rechte für die struts.jar nicht gesetzt wurden und der Security Manager aktiv ist.


----------



## ms (4. Dez 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir ist zwar klar das Tomcat die struts.jar unter TOMCAT_HOME/server/webapps/admin/WEB-INF/lib/  auch enthällt, aber wenn meine Webanwedung die notwendigen jars in ihrem WEB-INF/lib Ordner hat, wollte es doch keine Probleme geben, oder übersehe ich da etwas?


Meine Vermutung war, dass es zb keinen Zugriff auf WEB-INF/lib des eigenen Context gibt. Dass scheint zwar nicht der Fall zu sein aber trotzdem versucht man die Serverauslastung durch verbieten von gewichtigen libs von vorne herein so gering wie möglich zu halten. Leuchtet auch ein, denn eine halbwegs brauchbare Produktivumgebung ist für EUR 1,49 pro Monat einfach unmöglich. Meiner Meinung nach sind java/jsp/servlet-Unterstützung bei den meisten Angeboten nur ein Verkaufsgag.

ms


----------

